# Sugar gliders.



## BIGBANG (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey guys I'm getting a trio of sugar gliders and the next couple weeks, just wondering who else keeps them?


----------



## Rocket (Jul 14, 2013)

I do.


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't, but I've wanted some for years. I just don't have an appropriate space for them at the moment, I don't have anywhere they could live without being stressed out by the other critters. I'm moving to acreage in 3 weeks though, so hopefully will have some in the not too distant future


----------



## BIGBANG (Jul 14, 2013)

Rocket said:


> I do.


How do you find them as pets? The ones I am getting aren't the best handlers but apparently there is a fair chance they have young, is there anything I need to know about them?


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 12, 2013)

I keep them. They are relatively easy to keep. Just as long as they have enough space and good food.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 12, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> I keep them. They are relatively easy to keep. Just as long as they have enough space and good food.



Can you expand on this. What sized enclosures are recommend for an adult pair or colony? What is a staple diet of one in captivity?


Rick


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 12, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Can you expand on this. What sized enclosures are recommend for an adult pair or colony? What is a staple diet of one in captivity?
> 
> 
> Rick


Keeping Marsupials : Keeping and Breeding Marsupials in Captivity, Maintaining Injured and Orphaned Wildlife in Captivity, Animal Husbandry, Australian Marsupials, Australian Mammals, Marsupial Conservation


----------



## izzys1 (Aug 13, 2013)

How is it that you are able to keep this native species as a pet when you are unable to keep other native's (possums, roo's)??


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 13, 2013)

izzys1 said:


> How is it that you are able to keep this native species as a pet when you are unable to keep other native's (possums, roo's)??



In SA we can keep most mammals (roo's, possums, hopping mice ect) on basic permit, not sure about other states.


Rick


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 13, 2013)

izzys1 said:


> How is it that you are able to keep this native species as a pet when you are unable to keep other native's (possums, roo's)??


Yeah, same in VIC. http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/__data/as...pplication-for-a-Private-Wildlife-Licence.pdf


----------



## izzys1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow really, wish we could too.


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 9, 2013)

Are anyones sugar gliders breeding at the moment? Do you have babies or some on the way?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 9, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> In SA we can keep most mammals (roo's, possums, hopping mice ect) on basic permit, not sure about other states.
> 
> 
> Rick


 really wish I could!!!


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 9, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> really wish I could!!!



In Victoria the roos are on the advanced licence, but that is only a higher fee. We can keep wallabies, possums, gliders, wombats all on basic licence I believe


----------



## Becceles (Sep 9, 2013)

I seriously wish we could keep them in Queensland without so many restrictions!


----------



## bushbark (Sep 13, 2013)

Becceles said:


> I seriously wish we could keep them in Queensland without so many restrictions!



 Me too, raised some for release years ago. Sweetest things. 
They are once again about in the backyard where I work after we successfully trapped 4 grown feral cats and a litter of 4 kittens. One kitten with a deformed lung and a huge wild male had to be euthanased, rest were rehomed.


----------



## SkyePie (Sep 13, 2013)

you can keep them in queensland, i used to have some... however, they are not yours to 'keep', if they are injured, or have anything wrong with them.... i used to be a wildlife carer since i found a little blind sugar glider when i was camping, and i did a wildlife course, theres a small fee to it though... so you are kind of keeping them.. but sometimes, you have to take them back to the wild, or in my case (since it was blind) to billabong, which it then died not long after them having it. they are very loving, and so cute...


----------



## Jumby (Sep 14, 2013)

Unfortunately we can't here in NSW either. 
Although I wouldn't mind owning hopping mice, not too sure about the plains rat though. 




kristin.


----------



## fegzz (Nov 19, 2013)

i thought i would bump this up with a few pictures, i am very lucky to keep 2 beautiful girls who are both extremely friendly and love coming inside for a jump around every now and then,
they are quite easy to keep but still aren't the right animal for everyone, 
it is definitely recommended to always keep them in pairs or a colony as they are very social animals ( as most people who research this animal would know)


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 20, 2013)

Very cute and good info there! They truly are a joy to keep!


----------



## spydon (Dec 27, 2013)

Just a head up I am looking into getting one very soon so will be posting a couple of pix when time comes  
One question though for who owns them, can I possibly make an arrangement to come around to see how they have set-up their enclosures? we have bought a 15 piece pack from Ebay with hammocks and stuff


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 28, 2013)

I wish I could keep them but we can't where I am


----------



## spydon (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone owns one, what wheel do you recommend? and where did you purchase it?


----------



## fegzz (Jan 3, 2014)

spydon said:


> Anyone owns one, what wheel do you recommend? and where did you purchase it?


correct me if im wrong but are you talking about a wheel similar to what people use with mice,rats etc?
i see plenty of people overseas use them and have read horror stories of tails getting caught in them and causing quite some damage.
i would steer clear of them from what i've read but personally have never used them myself.


----------



## spydon (Jan 3, 2014)

The wheel in question would be like the wobust wodent wheel, Raptor, Custom Cruiser, Stealth and a few others which are Sugar Glider safe just not sold here in Aus or are too pricey to get imported from the U.S.


----------



## fegzz (Jan 3, 2014)

spydon said:


> The wheel in question would be like the wobust wodent wheel, Raptor, Custom Cruiser, Stealth and a few others which are Sugar Glider safe just not sold here in Aus or are too pricey to get imported from the U.S.



It is totally up to you but I dont think a wheel is required at all, in my glider enclosure I have tons of branches, ladders and relevant bird toys that they can jump/climb on and they often use them to navigate from top to bottom of the avairy. I have just seen to many horrible graphic photos of glider tail injuries due to the use of wheels overseas. You will be hard pressed to find anything in aus labelled as glider safe as they are not a common pet here, especially due to the fact that most states cannot own them.


----------



## spydon (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah decided no wheel. We got our first male sugar glider Saturday just gone & then managed to get a female the next night, trying to get them eating fruit and vegetables is proving hard but they will eventually get into the nack of it. Will post pics of them soon. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

